# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los límites a la propiedad de la tierra agraria en zonas de la costa

## wgalloso

LOS LÍMITES A LA PROPIEDAD DE LA TIERRA AGRARIA EN ZONAS DE LA COSTA
Walter Galloso Mariños  Abogado -  832*4190  En el transcurso de estos días hemos venido asistiendo al debate generado en relación a la propuesta del Poder Legislativo, de  establecer límites  a las extensiones de propiedad  de terrenos agrícolas en zonas de la costa, en la cual se han esgrimido una serie de planteamientos, tanto a favor de limitar  como aquellos que opinan que no debería de establecerse dichos límites.
Asistimos a un periodo pre electoral, en el cual muchos sectores políticos, desean ganarse alguito con planteamientos de esta naturaleza, pero la gran pregunta que nos hacemos aquellos que nos hallamos involucrados en las actividades agrícolas y que día a día monitoreamos la realidad del campo es  ¿ se resolverá el problema del agro, limitando la propiedad de la tierra?.
La respuesta la encontramos en la misma realidad, pues debemos tener claramente establecido, que las grandes empresas agrícolas, desarrollan cultivos  orientados a la agroexportación, las mismas que por su propia naturaleza y a fin de ser competitivos desarrollan una agricultura con apoyo de la tecnología agrícola aplicada a los campos, orientado a darle una mayor rentabilidad, no solo en lo que es la obtención de más y mejores productos, sino también en el uso racional del agua haciendo uso de los diversos sistemas de riego tecnificado; por otro lado tenemos  la pequeña propiedad, que por su propia naturaleza, orientan sus cultivos a satisfacer las demandas locales, es decir  el mercado local, para lo cual por el propio nivel de coste, no utilizan sistemas tecnificados en su agricultura, ni menos aún en sus sistemas de riego (riego por gravedad), las cuales por su propia naturaleza no son competitivas ni menos aún rentables.
Frente a esta realidad, cual  es la política real agraria del  actual gobierno; pues nosotros creemos, que  estas deben de orientarse a generar mecanismos de promoción  incentivando la asociatividad del pequeño y mediano productor, buscando la extinción del minifundio ( encontramos realidades en las cuales existen unidades agrícolas que no llegan ni a la media hectárea, cuando desde la Ley de reforma agraria se establecía la unidad básica familiar de tres hectáreas); pues si lo vemos en forma objetiva, tanto seria nocivo  mantener el minifundio como el gran latifundio; pues la política implementada en el Gobierno de Belaunde y seguida por los distintos gobiernos que se orientaron a  la parcelación de la tierra, para dar fin a la reforma agraria, lejos de resolver el problema la incentivaron, pues un campesino sin capital, sin mercado y sin apoyo técnico para el desarrollo de sus cultivos, por más que tenga la propiedad de la tierra, no la podrá cultivar ni menos aún le podrá servir como sustento de su familia, pues justamente esta realidad es la que conlleva a la venta de sus unidades, amen que el proceso de crecimiento de las urbes y el envejecimiento de sus cultivadores; y el no existir una nueva generación orientada a seguir desarrollando labores agrícolas directas (por los factores indicados), hace ilusorio, persistir en señalar que se deberá de seguir entregando la tierra al campesino, como única solución.
Como vemos el problema del agro es complejo, pero no debemos orientarnos a una política del perro del hortelano,  de aquellos que no desarrollan actividad agrícola y no desean que otros la hagan, pues si debemos de orientar la opinión a que el gobierno asuma una política real de Estado de largo plazo  cimentando las bases para lograr que el agricultor logre verdaderamente vivir de su trabajo en el campo y no seguir manteniendo un campesino que sigue subsidiando a las grandes ciudades y viviendo siempre en la pobreza, enriqueciendo a los intermediarios.
Entonces,  los límites a la tierra, diez mil, veinte mil o cien mil, nos resolverá la problemática del agro; nosotros creemos que no, mientras no exista una real política de Estado orientado a cimentar las bases de un verdadero desarrollo agrícola sostenible en el Perú.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag prevé que a fines de 2012 tendrá listo estudio sobre propiedad de la tierra Artículo: Límite de propiedad de la tierra debe estar vinculado a la seguridad alimentaria Artículo: Proyecto sobre límites a propiedad de tierra agrícola será debatido en audiencia Los límites a la propiedad de la tierra agraria en zonas de la costa Artículo: Minag evaluará propuesta de limitar propiedad de la tierra a 40,000 hectáreas en la costa

----------

